# Vintage Stanley iron trademarks



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

The type study of Stanley bench planes At RexMill.com is a wonderful resource. Can I infer that if a non- bench plane iron has a certain trademark then it is of the same vintage as the bench planes in the type study? For instance, if a 151 spokeshave or my little 101 have a *V* shape trademark on the iron are they the same vintage as a 1910-1918 type 11 bench plane? Furthermore, does the type study apply to Bedrock the same as Stanley-Baileys.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The blades should be in the same date range however, that does not necessarily mean the plane is the same age. Blades can easily be swapped out or replaced from use over time.

There is a seperate type study for bedrock planes…
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Wayne, thanks for the info.


----------

